# Stereo Wiring



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know which pin of the wiring harness is used for the backup camera? I have a 2014 Cruze LT with the stereo & touchscreen interface. Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## emarshall22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks! If a pin is "not used" could i put the backup camera wire in that?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We need to do more research into this with an updated wiring system schematic for your precise H U . 

If the notation states not Used than there is no wire and a pin ...

http://Installer.com


----------



## bocephus (Apr 7, 2016)

what do the acronems KTA and AQU mean on this wiring chart?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

They're known as RPO codes. Each code signifies an option. You can find the list of codes for your car inside the glovebox door. If it lists the code, you have it. If it doesn't, you don't.

KTA-AUDIO INTERFACE
UQA-SPEAKER SYSTEM - PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER


----------



## bocephus (Apr 7, 2016)

i dont have the car outside to go look at, but i do know it has the base audio systems. if i want to hook up a line converter LCQ-1 - AudioControl .....i would use the positive and negative "without UQA" for each respective speaker location?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bocephus said:


> i would use the positive and negative "without UQA" for each respective speaker location?


Correct.


----------

